# Photozone/Opticallimits review of Sigma 14mm Art



## Chaitanya (Nov 21, 2017)

Photozone/Opticallimits posted their review of Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART
http://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1025-sigma14f18art?_ga=2.29428159.1225674489.1511278361-458414963.1501483286


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 21, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Photozone/Opticallimits posted their review of Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART
> http://www.opticallimits.com/canon_eos_ff/1025-sigma14f18art?_ga=2.29428159.1225674489.1511278361-458414963.1501483286


After several years, has the site "photozone.de" changed its name?
It's quite true that I was often directed to a porn site when I forgot to type ".de" 
Now I need remember de name "opticallimits"...


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 21, 2017)

All I can say is that it's a great lens for wide field Astro / Aurora.
I'm very impressed with it. It's sharp.
Bulbous front end is not so useful during the day or under bright lights


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Photozone/Opticallimits posted their review of Sigma 14mm f/1.8 ART
> ...



Yes, there was a recent discussion


----------

